# 2003 NBA Draft Thread



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Post all reactions in here, swearing not tolerated.

My comments -- Lebron's suit just stand's out, bright white. Darko still hasn't changed his ugly hair-doo, and wade looks very happy.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Yea you guys no swearing!:no: I mean that.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Yea you guys no swearing!:no: I mean that.


I'll try my best, but as a Raps fan with all this uncertainty surrounding what we'll be doing, if GG does something stupid, me along with a lot of other Raps fans on the board will be pretty "angry" to say the least...


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

whats wrong with darkos hair? It looks cool.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Live Draft Board, Best one available for those without ESPN


----------



## derzo (May 11, 2003)

Did anyone see LeBron's diamond studded watch? Not only was the face studded but the band was as well. That thing was crazy!!! Talk about bling-bling.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Crowd was chanting: "Fire Layden!"


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Big surprise with the first pick there


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

The crowd was chanting "overrated" while they were interviewing LeBron.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

And when Darko walked on stage.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

3 more minutes until the Raptors made their pick!!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Raptors take Chris Bosh

Now it get's very interesting, how much will TJ continue to slip? Will the Clippers take Wade, Pietrus before the Bulls?

So far no surprises, I'm thinking Maciej Lampe is next.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I thought the Raps were gonna make a trade, there is still time though. Overrated chants again


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Now the fun starts...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Nice! Bosh better turn out well!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor Dwayne Wade!!! Another stupid decision, how can Eddie Jones, Wade and Butler play on one team? And Eddie Jones is tough stuff to trade.

And Pietrus could be next, Maciej Lampe that guy could really be slipping now.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

They may still trade Wade later but looks like Jones is officially on the block. I think there will be few suitors.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Should have been Hinrich at the 5, I think they might be trading him though. Maybe a deal under the table


----------



## BillyMadison (Jun 26, 2003)

A minor curveball... I have a feeling we Haven't heard the last of Dwayne Wade's name tonight... I liek Wade a lot.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Wouldn't surprise me at all to see Wade traded before the round is over. Methinks he was selected for someone else.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

new denver nugz logo sucks..


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Olokwandi can pack his bags


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>allenive21</b>!
> Olokwandi can pack his bags


I'm pretty sure he already did.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Is anyone else having trouble accessing this board tonight?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Great, the Warriors took the 'best available'. They showed Fagan who's the boss. But now they are all screwed up!:upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I love Milwaukee's pick.

TJ Ford could not be going to a better place. That is a shooting team and he will be able to improve and then when Cassell leaves take over that team. I think Milwaukee makes the playoffs next year now. Because TJ Ford in this run'n'game for the Bucks will be a back-up guard who will be awesome as he learns the ropes. He will make their second team much better. 

Can you imagine the running line-up of Ford-Dez Mason-Tim Thomas-Haislip-Gadzuric, that team could run all day. The Bucks are back baby.

Bucks Line-Up

C- Gadzuric/Johnson/Pryzbilla
PF - A. Mason/Haislip/Caffey
SF - Thomas/Kukoc
SG - Mason/Redd
PG - Cassell/Ford

On this couldn't have worked out better for the Bucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What the hell is Memphis thinking?

Marcus Banks    

Don't they have: Brevin Knight, Jason Williams, Earl Watson.

Someone has to be traded.

:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

THIS DRAFT IS TOTALLY SCREWY!!!

Why did the Wiz take Hayes? What does that mean about Stackhouse's future? 

Why did Memphis take Banks? Does this mean Williams is on his way to Denver? How could Denver get equal value from the Griz for Carmelo? (Don't say Stromile Swift, anyone...) What does this mean about Arenas' future? 

And what does Golden State want with Pietrus?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ridnour and Collison, that is a very difficult draft to gauge. Those guys won't be able to contribute next year. THEY BETTER BE IN THE WEIGHTROOM.

The Sonics now will officially play absolutely no defense at all.

C- James
PF - Collison
SF - Lewis
SG - Allen
PG - Ridnour 

Bench
Barry, Drobjnak, RadMan, Evans, Ollie. 

God this team will play absolutely no defense, horrible draft for Seattle.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> What the hell is Memphis thinking?
> 
> Marcus Banks
> ...


That's what I'm saying... :krazy: :upset:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

T. Bell jumped a lot. This has to be the most suprise picks I have ever seen in the draft.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I smell trades coming...


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Troy Bell??? It was either smoke on Boston taking Marcus Bank, or Ainge just panic.

It's gonna be interesting to see where Lampe goes.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Whoa, the C's definitely poker-faced the world on Troy Bell.

Lampe appears to be heading for the 8th round.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And at #17, the Suns take one of my favorites from this draft, Zarko.

I bet anything that Vitale comes on and bashes the Suns for not taking Dahntay Jones... :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lampe is now the steal of the draft. I hope he falls to the Jazz. Put him next to Borchardt, and AK-47, and Utah has a front line for the next 10 years.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And where on Earth is Lampe.  

Did he kick all the dogs of all the GMs, while insulting their moms and urinating on an NBA logo? What's the story?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks like proving college players are becoming hot commodities again...Dhantay Jones???


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Am I going mad? Who did Ainge owe? DAHNTAY JONES???? Lampe and Sofoklis are on the board and Boston goes for Jones?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> And at #17, the Suns take one of my favorites from this draft, Zarko.
> 
> I bet anything that Vitale comes on and bashes the Suns for not taking Dahntay Jones... :laugh:


Isn't it ironic that my team takes the guy I make fun of instead of the guy I say is one of "my favorites?"

Coincidental or ironic, one or the other. :nonono:

This draft sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lampe is going to be pissed and you can bet Tim Grover will be in his ear, getting him motivated to kick *** next year.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

So Lampe is falling due to contract issues...but why hasn't Sofoklis hit bottom yet?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

We might be seeing the biggest fall and rise in the same year compared to mock drafts going by the highest they had been projected Lampe (5) and Bell (not sure but definitly in the second round). What a wierd draft, everybody thought they had it down to a "T" and then BAM, what the hell happened?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Have any trades been announced yet?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If Sofoklis falls into the second round, then he WILL have hit bottom.

As far as Lampe goes, I'm starting to see him pulling a Rashard Lewis in the green room. This is the farthest fall I can remember since Loren Woods.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Can anyone explain to me the logic of Hinrich to Chicago? 

Do the Bulls think he's better than Crawford? Is Crawford on the block? Can Crawford and Hinrich co-exist on the court together better than Cartwright though Crawford and Williams could? Or will Chicago dangle Hinrich to a point guard-starved team, along with Eddie Robinson?

Does anyone have any inside intelligence, or plain old bright ideas?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

my reaction to the draft..

Crazy that Lampe is still on the board
Kirk Hinrich to the bull now no one tought of that
Ford falling i no that
Troy Bell going that high is a great move


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

What about Dontay Jones going at 20. What the hell are the Celtics doing. Lampe and Sofo not first rounders


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> Have any trades been announced yet?


Yeah, Memphis traded a lottery pick and a wide-framed center that they need for two guys that were projected to go in the second round. :dead:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Memphis traded a lottery pick and a wide-framed center that they need for two guys that were projected to go in the second round. :dead:


Sofo fell to 34


----------



## Richard_McBride_ILL (Mar 14, 2003)

who here actually prefered TNT's coverage of the previous drafts than ESPN, and did you see Stuart Scotts get right up in Carmelo's mother face while she was crying i would of slapped the glasses right off of him


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Richard_McBride_ILL</b>!
> who here actually prefered TNT's coverage of the previous drafts than ESPN, and did you see Stuart Scotts get right up in Carmelo's mother face while she was crying i would of slapped the glasses right off of him


TNT was better


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

English, Wallace, and Daniels didnt get drafted :nonono: and the Stupid score cut me off for SMACKDOWN:upset:


----------

